# Fiancee visa



## sozguy (May 2, 2011)

Hi

My fiancee will be applying for a fiancee visa soon. She is from (currently in) the Philippines. I was wondering what the process time is and if there is any difference in processing times depending on what country the visa is lodged in?
- I have contacted various agencies and have been told 6 - 9 months. My fiancee has spoken to an agency in the Philippines who has told her 4 - 6 months. I asked her why, and she was told because application will be lodged in australia. - Im a bit confused about this - I have been told all aplications are done in Manila.

one other question

Once we lodge her visa. Is it possible to apply for a tourist visa so she can visit while we are waiting?

thanks in advance


----------



## touch_of_pink2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

thats quite confusing.i think if you lodge your application in australia they will still send your application in manila philippines.yes most application takes 6-9 months visa processing.if your in a low risk country it will probably takes 3 monthsbut if you fiance is in high risk country like philippines it take 6-9 months.i applied spouse visa in the philippines and its been 6 months and still waiting its frustrating....


----------



## twinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations touch of pink!!!! 



touch_of_pink2000 said:


> thats quite confusing.i think if you lodge your application in australia they will still send your application in manila philippines.yes most application takes 6-9 months visa processing.if your in a low risk country it will probably takes 3 monthsbut if you fiance is in high risk country like philippines it take 6-9 months.i applied spouse visa in the philippines and its been 6 months and still waiting its frustrating....


----------



## touch_of_pink2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

thank you twinky i am so happy after 6 months finally got a visa.hope yours will get approve soon


----------



## Adyhottie (Sep 29, 2010)

Congrats! I envy you. I would like to ask, when you applied before. Did u have any problems with the docs? I lodged mine last month. Any tips?


----------



## touch_of_pink2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

@Adyhottie hi yeah it feels so good to finally got the visa.i dont have problems with my documents i front loaded my nbi and medicals with my applications.everything is just a waiting game.6 months isnt a joke its a long wait.goodluck to all of you waiting.


----------



## Adyhottie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm so happy for u. When were u interviewed and where?


----------



## touch_of_pink2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

no interviewsssssss only a notification email that my visa is being granted


----------



## Adyhottie (Sep 29, 2010)

wow.. really? there was no interview at all? do you have an email add or facebook? can I add you so I can ask some questions...


----------



## bruggster's wifey (May 12, 2011)

touch_of_pink2000 said:


> no interviewsssssss only a notification email that my visa is being granted


what kind of visa u applied for?


----------



## ikaw (Jun 1, 2011)

hi touch of pink wow i got it even though u wait for 6 months.. congratz,,, mine will be 6 mos this coming june 7 but i dont have case officer that contact me since first.. have a happy life in oz..ano time line mo??


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

*@touch_of_pink2000*

Hi, I'd like to ask if when did you apply your visa and how long did you wait before they grant it? 
I'm a filipina and I lodged PMV in Bangkok, but they forwarded it in Manila. I think my application arrived in Manila last August and then September 5 my C.O. contacted me asking me to send new birth certi. and CENOMAR using the new procedure, and asked me again to send passports photo and NBI clearance since my NBI will expire this november 22. By October 10, I submitted all my documents they requested including my medical, BTW, I'm in Australia now via tourist visa, its my 2nd tourist visa. When my C.O. emailed me last September 5, he stated there that I applied PMV on July 7, 2011. Do you think they started processing it in August. Is that counted? bec. if yes, the 5th month will be this coming december 7, and by January it will be 6 mos. already. 
Hoping for your response.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

hello Ikaw, how's your visa going? I also lodged PMV, I lodged it in Bangkok, but they forwarded it in Manila. I think my application arrived in Manila last August and then September 5 my C.O. contacted me asking me to send new birth certi. and CENOMAR using the new procedure, and asked me again to send passports photo and NBI clearance since my NBI will expire this november 22. By October 10, I submitted all my documents they requested including my medical, BTW, I'm in Australia now via tourist visa, its my 2nd tourist visa. When my C.O. emailed me last September 5, he stated there that I applied PMV on July 7, 2011. Do you think they started processing it in August. Is that counted? bec. if yes, the 5th month will be this coming december 7, and by January it will be 6 mos. already. 
Hoping for your response.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

Adyhottie said:


> I'm so happy for u. When were u interviewed and where?


hello how's your visa going?
I applied PMV last July, I'm done with my medical. . just waiting now for the decision. December 7 will be my 5th month. So waiting waiting waiting..


----------



## respall (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fiance Visa Applications*

Hi, Everyone! Some posts made here are quite old but hey here is my 10 cents worth of advice. For a Fiance visa application to be 'valid' it must be lodged 'off-shore' and when the visa is about to be granted the applicant must be in an 'off-shore' situation as well. Yes, the applicant can make a visitors visa application and the depoartment will look at its merit for it to be approved. Hope that helped. Thank you and Mabuhay! Jose


----------

